# Whose job is it



## square73 (Dec 7, 2014)

Who is usually responsible for installing the tub/shower? I would think it is the plumbers job. I just want to see what you all think.


----------



## Matt0034 (Jul 10, 2014)

Should be the GC IMO. Plumber to obviously do the rough in but tubs are to be nice and level and fully resting on the floor. If it wouldn't fit I bet they'd get out the sawzall lol.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

In my area, the plumber. He provides & installs the tubs. It is the GC's job to protect the tub during construction.


----------



## Donohue Const (Dec 31, 2011)

Plumber here also
They prefer to do it themselves.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Plumber sets the tub or solid shower bases.


----------



## Aframe (Mar 24, 2008)

Ultimately Plumber is responsible for install and hook up, but we will help him/them get it to the location and leveled when help is needed.


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

I was going to be a smart ass and say my roofer does it, but really the painter will do it. 


I can hear the discussion now....my plumber: "don't touch it or I won't hook it up". My plumber sets all the fixtures, period. I would have never have even considered having anyone else even touch a plumbing fixture.


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

Plumber.


----------



## mako1 (Sep 1, 2013)

You profile says lead carpenter and this is you're first post.Not trying to be a dick but,why would that be you're concerned?
To answer you're question ,plumber or tile setters do that in this area.Some of the tile setters don't like laying tile over the plumbers work so do it themselves.
You're question is very vague so it's hard to give a good answer.Shower pan,fiberglass one piece,ditra?
I know less about what you're talking about than you do with that info?


----------



## pappagor (Jan 29, 2008)

plumber and his crack:laughing:


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

My plumber will do it either way, but it has to be agreed up front.


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

Around here it depends on what the tub and or shower is. 

If the tub or shower pan is cultured marble, the marble company installs it, the plumber hooks it up. 

If the tub is a standard tub or the pan is a pre-made off the shelf pan, the tub or pan are provided and installed by the plumber. 

The wall finishes are installed by the tile guy or cultured marble guy. If it's a fiberglass tub/shower unit with a separate wall section, the plumber will probably supply it with the tub but expect a carpenter to install it. 

If the shower has a tile floor, the tile setter builds the pan. 

There are probably other scenarios. It's the GC's job to insure everyone is on the same page. That means, it's the GC's job to insure that whoever is doing the work includes it in his bid. 

Oftentimes GC's fail by failing to do their jobs. They then blame their problems on others. The GC needs to insure all bases are covered up front.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

square73 said:


> Who is usually responsible for installing the tub/shower? I would think it is the plumbers job. I just want to see what you all think.


Plumber...Since when plumbers installing tubs and shower pans?

The guy who installs kitchens does that.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

I was letting the plumber set the tubs for man power and responsibilty. I only sell cast iron tubs.
I started resetting them after the plumber places them because he still uses a wall cleat and shims the apron. I prefer steel nail plates under the feet with spray foam to hold them there.

My tiler is much happier when I set it.


----------



## JAH (Jul 27, 2014)

We (GC) set the tub with the plumber. 
The plumber is more than capable but it our job site. So we do things to our standards.


----------



## Dave in Pa (Oct 10, 2009)

Plumber around here does them. But as per the bid?


----------



## GTX63 (Sep 9, 2011)

Plumber, if he is capable. If not then why use him to begin with?


----------



## jaydee (Mar 20, 2014)

plumber :thumbsup:


----------



## square73 (Dec 7, 2014)

mako1 said:


> You profile says lead carpenter and this is you're first post.Not trying to be a dick but,why would that be you're concerned?
> To answer you're question ,plumber or tile setters do that in this area.Some of the tile setters don't like laying tile over the plumbers work so do it themselves.
> You're question is very vague so it's hard to give a good answer.Shower pan,fiberglass one piece,ditra?
> I know less about what you're talking about than you do with that info?


I should have been more specific, I am referring to fiberglass and/or acrylic units.
The question came to mind because I recently had a plumber install a three piece fiberglass unit and it didn't go well. I'm usually around to help the plumber but I had other work to do and couldn't be there. 
I think if I had been there the unit would be level and there would have been silicon applied as per the manufacturers instructions.
I would think that a competent plumber would be able to handle the job without a "babysitter". I just wanted to know whether or not I'm expecting too much


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

In the rare event that I'd call in a plumber instead of doing everything myself, I'd expect him to be a hotshot with the pipework but not much else. With rare exceptions, the ones I've seen aren't nearly as well-equipped as me to set a tub or a sink. Nor are they likely to do it to my standards.

So no, I wouldn't have him do it.


----------

